# Q-rings on S2



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Hi all I have a 2011 S2 with Sram red cranks and Ultegra front derailleur. My buddy is wanting to sell me a set of Q-rings. Will Q-rings fit on my bike. Heard there might be a problem with the braze-on front drailleur and the clearance. Has anyone used them on a S2, what did you thing??


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

They will fit as long as the BCD (110 or 130) is the same as the crank that you got.

I have Q-Rings on my S2. I did have to add a shim to tilt my front derailleur forward. The derailleur adjustment was real tricky for me. If you can't get it to shift right...I suggest taking it to a shop that has experience with Q-rings.

You can see the shim between the derailleur and bracket.


This is the shim I used:









Bottom of this link has some good tips on installing the Q-Rings.
Front Derailleur How-To - Slowtwitch.com


----------



## Hyder (May 30, 2013)

Thank you,

What front Derailleur do you have? I just put on a 6700 Ultegra. Getting some rubbing when on big chainring and big gear on rear and rubbing when on little gear on rear. Seems to be shifting 98% perfect, but can't seem to get the last rubbing right. would the shim fix this? If so where did you get the shim?

Thank you..


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I have a SRAM Red with the steel cage. I do get some slight rubbing in the big/big combo. Its possible that the shim can alleviate some of your rubbing.

You can get it at your local bike shop. If they don't know what you are talking about. Ask them to call SRAM and they'll know exactly what that part is. 

You can also call Rotor direct and they have the shim too.

Here is the kit from Rotor. All you need is the shim on the left.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I rode q-rings on my '09 S2 and my '08 R3sl. Both I found were a bit tricky to set up. I have found that when I raised the ft. der. a mm more than typical and twisted it outward a tad it worked well ( I was also running 53/39 - 12/25). Need to add that I ran Sram Force der's until the new 2012 Yaw was introduced.
I doubt there should be an issue with your's.


----------

